# Manifold



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Hot/Cold/Recirc manifold to PEX under slab. Done by a co-worker of mine. And yes it ended up insulated.

The already insulated lines up top are ac line-sets


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Holy shiot, that is a damn good job. Very clean and organized.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice ! :clap::thumbup:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Junk, a real plumber would have spelled out his company name with that copper.

Nice work.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

This was the guy I apprenticed under. Amazing plumber, I always knew I was going to learn something good when he would say. "Turn around and cover your eyes."


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Sweet work! 

It kinda looks like a crab if you turn it upside down.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

The pic is too small:sad:


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

AKdaplumba said:


> The pic is too small:sad:


I'll get a larger picture up at some point.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Artwork , nice job.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

AKdaplumba said:


> The pic is too small:sad:


Larger Picture


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Thadda boy! Looks good!


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Sweet lookin' job. Somebody must have camped out there and really thought it through, looks nice. We don't get to do stuff like that here in fl.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Are those fittings sweat or press?


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Are those fittings sweat or press?


All sweat.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

That is some beautiful work. Amazing solder joints, the guy is a real craftsman. You sure were lucky to apprentice under someone of that caliber. Now you get to pass all that skill on to the next young-head coming up.


----------

